# 4.2 vs 2.7t



## Darth-Vento (Mar 16, 2006)

So im at a conflict. Im looking at two 01 a6 ones a 4.2 another is a 2.7t. Which is good on power and would make a suitable Daily Driver, has a lower matinace cost and parts are fairly easy swap for a DIY guy? I was bouncing around between an a4 and s4 but i guess the A6 would be more suitable for long drives for me and my friends.... 
anyone with personal experience with the engines can give inputs of pros and cons. there are a couple on the local CL going for 8k. 
Im kinda leaning towards the V8 cause im afraid of picking up a boosted car with issues. 
thanks for any suggestion, advice and personal exp.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 4.2 vs 2.7t (Darth-Vento)*

The age-old question...
The 2.7 -
Good for power and modifications. The manual transmission is great. The auto (tiptronic) isn't bad but can have issues due to torque if you aren't careful. It used to have issues with the turbos but the general consensus is that the majority of problems went away after 2001 due to improved turbo design. Just the same it is still a turbo car so you are right to be wary.
The 4.2 - 
Good for power but not for modifications. In fact you probably won't be able to do any modifications. It only comes in automatic and swapping in a manual is very difficult (though it has been done...once). The auto transmission is iffy though just the same as the with the 2.7t. If you are smooth with it, it is fine. The torque is just a lot for this transmission to handle.
The 2.8 - 
Rock-solid for reliability (why I bought mine). But the general consensus here is that it is slow. I love mine. All the passengers who drive or ride in it think it is pretty fast but, compared to the 2.7t and the 4.2 it is a slug. No real transmission issues due the the considerable amount less torque. 
As for easy swapping of parts...not this car. Sadly the engines are pretty tight in there and many of the parts that would go bad are underneath the timing belt (thermostat, water pump, power steering pump...). If you are competent with you mechanical skills you might be able to do the work yourself. I have but I am a professional mechanic. 
If you need any walk throughs you can get them at audiworld.com. The are the best walk throughs / diys I have ever come across. You can also get assistance on the forums there and of coarse here.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

The 4.2 is also a widebody and typically quite well equipped compared to the other A6 models.


----------



## Darth-Vento (Mar 16, 2006)

Well id have to more than likely get an Auto cause the gf got sick of driving a sick. As far as after market goes, I think id be happy with an Intake, exahust and chip. but other than that no other crazy mods, cause this is my DD. I though they had a chip for the Tip trans that made is shift a lot smoother?
with that said what would u recomend?
I looked at the 3.0 and figured id start modding it. that engines out of the question.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (Darth-Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darth-Vento* »_Well id have to more than likely get an Auto cause the gf got sick of driving a sick. As far as after market goes, I think id be happy with an Intake, exahust and chip. but other than that no other crazy mods, cause this is my DD. I though they had a chip for the Tip trans that made is shift a lot smoother?

A chip/ECU re-flash will likely firm up all auto/manumatic shifts--not the other way around.


----------



## Darth-Vento (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (monkeytronic)*

Oh didnt know that, people on supercharged audi mentioned about it being better than the stock. faster,smoother shifts. Dont want it to be hella jerky.


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (Darth-Vento)*

im glad that someone posted this on here. As i too am thinking of an '01 A6 with the big 4.2 after driving my girlfriends 05 mkV Jetta. any common problems with the motor and trans? Im getting that the torque is alot for these trans but as long as im not on it all the time everything should be ok, right?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (avargas681)*

It isn't a matter of how long you're on the throttle. Its a matter of how smooth you are. Just because its an automatic doesn't mean the throttle turns into an on off switch. Gentle into the gear THEN get on the power. Just like a manual.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (avargas681)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avargas681* »_im glad that someone posted this on here. As i too am thinking of an '01 A6 with the big 4.2 after driving my girlfriends 05 mkV Jetta. any common problems with the motor and trans? Im getting that the torque is alot for these trans but as long as im not on it all the time everything should be ok, right?

While the 4.2 does produce more peak torque than the 2.7T it takes more RPMs to do so. The 4.2 is also teamed up with a higher torque capacity 5HP24A transaxle while the 2.7T makes do with a 5HP19A transaxle.
BTW twin-turbo six cylinders by nature do have a tendency to tear **** up as a result of the *rate* at which they produce peak torque--not the absolute peak torque they produce--and that they typically are teamed up with more or less weak transaxles.
Speaking of which, Volvo had a twin-turbo straight-six known as the T6 available the entire time Audi had the 2.7T and the T6 is a slightly more powerful motor than the 2.7T. Needless to say, the T6 was known to eat the GM 4T65-E transaxle it was teamed up with at a surprisingly high rate.


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (monkeytronic)*

Sorry Frank, when I said "as long as Im not on it all the time" I ment that as long as im not driving it like a mad man, you know hauling ass everywhere i go, the trans should be ok. I take it as long as i enjoy the speed once in a while and drive "normal", the trans should be ok?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (avargas681)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avargas681* »_Sorry Frank, when I said "as long as Im not on it all the time" I ment that as long as im not driving it like a mad man, you know hauling ass everywhere i go, the trans should be ok. I take it as long as i enjoy the speed once in a while and drive "normal", the trans should be ok? 

You just can't tell. Many have issues and many don't. The only recommendation I can give you is to not drive like a mad man.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_
The 4.2 is also teamed up with a higher torque capacity 5HP24A transaxle while the 2.7T makes do with a 5HP19A transaxle.


Are you sure about this? I have read elsewhere that this is a common misperception, and in fact all the A6s and A8s of that generation used the 5HP19FL. All the info I have seen points that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
(with the possible exception of the RS6 which used something entirely different to everything else I believe)


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Are you sure about this? I have read elsewhere that this is a common misperception, and in fact all the A6s and A8s of that generation used the 5HP19FL. All the info I have seen points that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
(with the possible exception of the RS6 which used something entirely different to everything else I believe)

I'm actually quite sure that all three V8-powered C5 models--the A6 4.2, S6 and RS6--get the 5HP24A.








Since I'm in the process of changing the ATF and filter plus adding an external oil-to-air ATF cooler to my '02 A6 4.2's 5HP24A, I've already done my due diligence and researched the snot out of this issue via VAG's ELSA and ETKA, ZF's own tech manuals, and the metric arse-tons of C5-related transmission tech forum threads on the intarwebs.


----------



## Shaftster1999aeb (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey guys I stumbled upon this thread as I have a similar thread on audizine. The 4.2 does have the 5hp24 vs. 5hp19, I was also corrected in the the TC's love to go out, I'm sure thats due to lead footedness. The same tranny is used on bimmers, jags and land rovers. The BMW guys swear it can take up to 420 NM though.


----------

